# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Hard decision

## BFE Pets

3 days ago I went to get my 1st bell albino out to clean his cage and he had a seizure.  I had hoped that he would recover and go on with a fairly normal life. He was not so lucky. I did all the home work I could to see what could be done and sadly the worse has come to be. He has progressed to seize everytime I try to pick him up and he can barely lift his head for hours afterwards and takes almost a full day before he starts walking (not very well). Im so sad that I will have to have him put down tommorrow. idk what to say or do other than not let him suffer and starve to death. it makes me ugh idk what it makes me but it is the toughest decision i've had to make in quite some time. I think its only fair to him not to suffer. but it seems so cold and heartless even if the vet says its the only thing we can do. people know that inbreeding can cause this and yet they still continue to do it. it just isnt fair to the animals let alone the people that pay good money to have an adorable unusual pet just to watch it suffer and die. well thanks for letting me vent.

----------


## mues155

> 3 days ago I went to get my 1st bell albino out to clean his cage and he had a seizure.  I had hoped that he would recover and go on with a fairly normal life. He was not so lucky. I did all the home work I could to see what could be done and sadly the worse has come to be. He has progressed to seize everytime I try to pick him up and he can barely lift his head for hours afterwards and takes almost a full day before he starts walking (not very well). Im so sad that I will have to have him put down tommorrow. idk what to say or do other than not let him suffer and starve to death. it makes me ugh idk what it makes me but it is the toughest decision i've had to make in quite some time. I think its only fair to him not to suffer. but it seems so cold and heartless even if the vet says its the only thing we can do. people know that inbreeding can cause this and yet they still continue to do it. it just isnt fair to the animals let alone the people that pay good money to have an adorable unusual pet just to watch it suffer and die. well thanks for letting me vent.


Sorry to hear about this. 
Putting down any animal is never easy. I know how you feel. 
I think your geckos quality of life is surely not good. 
Its a sad situation but he cant live like that. 
I know how you feel about being frusterated with people breeding and inbreeding an animal that has health issues. 
Be strong and just remember that you gave him a good home at least! 
Sorry for your loss.

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-22-2012)

----------


## KMG

Last June, five days before my birthday my first old English bulldog took a quick turn for the worst. She had liver disease and while on meds she lived about 11 extra months, but eventually the meds quit working and I had to make the decision to have her put down. You have me tearing up just thinking about it. I hope I never have to make a decision like that again and I understand what you are going through. Your making the right choice!

----------

_BFE Pets_ (06-22-2012)

----------

